# Congrats to DivaQ!!



## Greg Rempe (Sep 14, 2009)

and her team on their GC this past weekend in Ontario!!  Top 3 in all categories or better...way to go D!!


----------



## Qjuju (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice!!  Congratulations! :partyman:  :prayer:  :supz:


----------



## john pen (Sep 14, 2009)

Congrats Diva !


----------



## BluzQue (Sep 14, 2009)

_Alright_ *Diva*....Congrats  

 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 14, 2009)

Way to go Diva and team. High fives and manly man type hiney slaps to all    Betta make that at least one lady type slap Congrats :!:  

bigwheel


----------



## DJ (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like another greaat finish for you and the team!!!
Gongrats to All!
dj


----------



## Bubba-Q (Sep 14, 2009)

Danielle did an awesome job this weekend! Way to go Diva Q.


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 14, 2009)

GREAT JOB Diva!!!!!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 14, 2009)

Congratulations Team Diva Q!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!

We had a great time and we are so very excited to have an invite to the 2010 American Royal very very cool.


----------



## Div (Sep 14, 2009)

Way to go D  keep up the good work


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 15, 2009)

incredible job!  Now represent at the Royal!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 15, 2009)

Nice work Diva.  That is a great showing.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

It's happy dance time.  Congrats Diva.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Sep 17, 2009)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## Griff (Sep 20, 2009)

Woooohoooo Diva.


----------

